# AMP for Iphone- Worth It? Which One?



## suburbanite

Hello,
   
  My niece uses her iphone 4 to listen to MP3's through either her ibuds or the supraaural headphones I got her.
   
  I'm wondering if she can benefit from an amp but have a couple of questions:
   

 Will there be any benefit to doing so?
 Can she use a LOD from her iphone 4 to an AMP?
 Does she instead need to use a 3.5-to-3.5 connector from her iphone to an AMP?
 Would she instead benefit from a DAC/AMP instead of an AMP?
   
  What makes this difficult is that it's her device, not mine, so I know less about it than I would were it mine.
   
  However, I want something that will enrich her listening experience as that experience, thus far, has been defined by low-bit MP3's listened via her iphone's (internal) DAC/AMP via her ibuds. The poor young lady needs to be rescued from her audiotory mediocrity.
   
  I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## Serotonin

Hey dude. 
  I am not an expert on iphone audio but my touch is pretty similar so lets see if I can help. 
   
  As far as I know you can not use a different DaC for the iphone only AMP. 
   
  I would suggest picking up a L9 cable from fiio for LoD + Fiio E11 amp to start her off. 
  Also so she does not worry about dropping 1 or another you can use 3M Dual Lock tape ( cut out into thinner strips ) to secure them, tape does not leave sticky marks and is easily removable. 
http://www.amazon.com/3M-Dual-Reclosable-Fastening-Strips/dp/B003TPD1CC/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_2
   
   
  EQu app from the android market or Flac Player will help too. 
   
  Not sure how attached she is to those headphones ... What kind of music does she listen to ? 
  Hope this helps.


----------



## tzjin

1. For those headphones, I doubt an amplifier will help much. At 32 ohms impedance and 103 db, they should be relatively easy to drive.
   
  2. A LOD will bypass the iPhone's internal amp, and will be better than a mini to mini interconnect when connecting to an external amp.
   
  3. 3.5mm interconnect works, but see above. Double amping increases noise and is generally not recommended.
   
  4. A DAC/Amp typically is for computer use and recent Android devices. They will not work with the iPhone. Exceptions include the Fostex HP-P1, the CLAS (DAC only) or the GoDap. These all use digital output from the iPhone's dock and convert it to analog signal for headphones. However, the iPhone's internal DAC is decent enough that buying an external one is not worth it to most.
   
  New earbuds would probably be a larger upgrade than buying an amp.
   
  Hope this helped!


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





suburbanite said:


> My niece uses her iphone 4 to listen to MP3's through either her ibuds or the supraaural headphones I got her.
> 
> I'm wondering if she can benefit from an amp but have a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


 
  Apple products come with decent audio support.
  She can use an LOD cable to connect her iPhone to an external amplifier
  Cheapest add-on DAC that works with her iPhone is the HRT iStreamer ($150) and it's not really a "portable".
  The Purple headphone is only 32-Ohm, easy for an iPhone to drive.
  Better to spend cash on a purple dress to match her headphones.


----------



## suburbanite

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *PurpleAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Better to spend cash on a purple dress to match her headphones.


 
   
  HEY.
   
  Fashion matters for an 18yo young lady. That's why I got her those headphones in 'purple' rather than 'off-white."
   
  Just so that's clear.
   




   
  Back on topic, I thought additional amplification would _improve_ the sound even at the same listening volumes. I thought that was a reason why so many people use portable headphone amps, even with low-impedance headphones and even with iem's.
   
  Thanks for bearing with me as amplification is a new learning area for me.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





suburbanite said:


> Fashion matters for an 18yo young lady. That's why I got her those headphones in 'purple' rather than 'off-white."
> 
> Just so that's clear.
> 
> ...


 
  Apple portable products come with decent audio support, but the other 90% of the portable stuff out there is non-apple and some of that non-apple stuff is very cheaply made (poor headphone amplification and low costs DACs).
  Apple can justify building better audio into one of their iPhone because they can charge $300-$500 for one of their phones.
  Is there a chance the Fiio E11 ($65) can improve the sound for those purple headphones, yes, how much better?


----------



## jasonb

Many people use amps with iPhones, i personally think its a waste of money and space. There are plenty of sensitive, and easy to drive headphones and IEM's out there. Its just so much simpler to use the headphone out. The headphone out on the iPhone 4 actually sounds pretty great. 

I've actually tried using a couple different amps with my iPhone 4. The biggest problems are the extra bulk, and the only way to avoid noise from the wireless radios is to put the phone in airplane mode, which no longer makes it a phone. For me it just wasn't worth it, just find an easy to drive pair of headphones and be done with it. With my current IEM's i never need to exceed the half volume mark.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





purpleangel said:


> Apple portable products come with decent audio support, but the other 90% of the portable stuff out there is non-apple and some of that non-apple stuff is very cheaply made (poor headphone amplification and low costs DACs).
> Apple can justify building better audio into one of their iPhone because they can charge $300-$500 for one of their phones.
> Is there a chance the Fiio E11 ($65) can improve the sound for those purple headphones, yes, how much better?


 
   
  In my experience (Galaxy S3), the only real need for an amp is when using headphones with your phone. Most phones work really well with IEMs, but with some headphones they cannot go loud enough. If thats the case an amp may help.


----------



## bowei006

I agree with Purple and the opinions here, at such an impendence and sensitivy, the headphone is probably easy to drive. An amp can help, but it's not worth the hassle and or price in getting it at this point.
   
  The iPhones are objectivly superior to every other mass produced phone on the market per generation. They are subjectivly good in my opinion(subjective haha) of course.


----------



## bixby

Unless you upgrade from the low bit rate MP3s an amp is pretty much a waste.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





bixby said:


> Unless you upgrade from the low bit rate MP3s an amp is pretty much a waste.


 
  Yes, Upgrade the files to lossless. Thats the first step.


----------



## tzjin

Quote: 





bixby said:


> Unless you upgrade from the low bit rate MP3s an amp is pretty much a waste.


 
   


 I feel like iBuds/those headphones won't be revealing enough of a poor source.


----------



## Brooko

iPhone 4 owner/user here - and have had my share of portable amps.  IMO .....
   

 No - there won't be any benefit in an amp for those headphones
 Yes - she could use a LOD - but again, no real benefit.
 3.5-3.5 connector would actually be worse (amping a signal that's already been amped) - but again, moot point - you don't need an amp.
 No - the DAC on the IP4 is actually pretty good - she doesn't need a dac/amp + they are expensive and bulky (the few that do work).
   
  Further thoughts -
   
  Noticed a few comments regarding mp3.  If it's at a reasonably good bitrate (320 mp3) then there is no reason the files won't be good enough.  If she's using aac 256 from iTunes - there will be nothing wrong with the quality either (unless you have super hearing).  I'd encourage anyone who hasn't tried it to set-up your own abx in foobar.  Easy to do - and quite eye-opening.  I can't discern aac256 from lossless.  There are very few I've seen that actually can (with proof).
   
  If you really want to get her something - I'd suggest an IEM instead of the buds.  Or if you want a gateway drug into better headphones - something like an Allesandro MS1i (dirt cheap - and amazing bang for buck - easily driven by an iPhone).  Alternatively - get her some musc vouchers - as an 18 yo, that's what I would have probably appreciated more.
   
  In my personal experience (current set-up in sig) - the only reason I use my Arrow with the iPod/iPhone is when I want to use the HD600 or DT880 away from my main listening station.  For those cans, the iPhone4 simply doesn't have the juice.  For my IEM's (SE535) - I never use my Arrow - they simply do not need it, and it saves on any extra bulk (even though the Arrow practically has none).
   
  Hope this helps.


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





brooko said:


> If you really want to get her something - I'd suggest an IEM instead of the buds.  Or if you want a gateway drug into better headphones - something like an Allesandro MS1i (dirt cheap - and amazing bang for buck - easily driven by an iPhone).  Alternatively - get her some musc vouchers - as an 18 yo, that's what I would have probably appreciated more.


 
   
  This is some good advice,
  Grado SR60i are even dirtier cheaper.
  I'd recommend the Sennheiser PX100-II as well as it may be more 'fashionable'.


----------



## tzjin

Coming from someone of a similar age, I can safely say most teenagers typically prefer IEM's. They're easier to transport, less obtrusive, and useful during class 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  A RE0 would be great gift! If you're willing to go up in price, I think a pair of EPH-100 would be great as well; it is easier to insert than the over-ear IEM's.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





tzjin said:


> Coming from someone of a similar age, I can safely say most teenagers typically prefer IEM's. They're easier to transport, less obtrusive, and useful during class
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  If he gets her IEM's, she has to stay away from Head-fi. I originally came here satisfied with my Shure SE215 and am now multiple pairs of IEM's in the hole and with a drawer full of tips.


----------



## our martin

Get a pair of grado headphones they amplify the sound anyway!


----------



## bixby

Quote: 





our martin said:


> Get a pair of grado headphones they amplify the sound anyway!


 
  Well I guess all headphones do that, now don't they


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





bixby said:


> Well I guess all headphones do that, now don't they


 
  No!


----------



## bixby

Quote: 





our martin said:


> No!


 
  please explain,  if the role of any headphone is not to amplify the analog signal sent by the headphone out of the said device and turn it into sound waves the ear can recognize.


----------



## Bill-P

Quote: 





bixby said:


> please explain,  if the role of any headphone is not to amplify the analog signal sent by the headphone out of the said device and turn it into sound waves the ear can recognize.


 
   
  Good headphones are not supposed to "amplify" the original signal. They should convert the signal into sound waves at the precise volume.
   
  Most media players already have a built-in amp to amplify the signal, there is no need for the headphones to amplify that signal further.


----------



## bixby

Quote: 





bill-p said:


> Good headphones are not supposed to "amplify" the original signal. They should convert the signal into sound waves at the precise volume.
> 
> Most media players already have a built-in amp to amplify the signal, there is no need for the headphones to amplify that signal further.


 
  Yes, you are right, thanks for that!
   
  Headphones are not supposed to amplify the original signal.  What I meant to communicate( but failed ) is that all headphones take a small analog electrical signal and convert it to sound waves as you so well stated. Yes, some headphones are more efficient and hence will sound louder than some other headphones.  As you noted headphones need not amplify that signal further.
   
  Perhaps it is the semantics and the expression thereof that are at the heart of "Our Martin's" post.


----------



## our martin

igrados amplify the sound with an ipod have you ever tried them?


----------



## bixby

Quote: 





our martin said:


> igrados amplify the sound with an ipod have you ever tried them?


 
  sorry dude the igrados are like any other headphone


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





bixby said:


> sorry dude the igrados are like any other headphone


 
  Sorry my friend but have you ever heard them with an ipod? p.s i don't want an argument with you, if you have heard them with an ipod you would know what i am talking about!


----------



## bixby

Quote: 





our martin said:


> Sorry my friend but have you ever heard them with an ipod? p.s i don't want an argument with you, if you have heard them with an ipod you would know what i am talking about!


 
  no argument here!
   
  You mentioned in your post a few back that you recommended Grados.  I have owned and used Grados with an ipod, thank you, they work like all headphones.  I have not heard the igrados specifically, but they are just headphones and they work like all others unless they are hiding an amp in there somewhere.
   
  If you are trying to suggest via the words "igrados amplify the sound with an ipod"  that the igrados sound louder than some other headphones when plugged into an ipod, then *SURE* lots of headphones can sound louder than lots of other headphones.  If that is not what you are trying to communicate then I have no idea what you are talking about, sorry.
   
  Not intending to get in an argument at all, just sometimes semantics and perhaps another version of the English language can get in the way some times.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





bixby said:


> no argument here!
> 
> You mentioned in your post a few back that you recommended Grados.  I have owned and used Grados with an ipod, thank you, they work like all headphones.  I have not heard the igrados specifically, but they are just headphones and they work like all others unless they are hiding an amp in there somewhere.
> 
> ...


 
Well if you have never heard them you wouldn't know what i am talkng about would you! P.s i am english..I am on about igrados they are made for portable players not ps1000s..I have got the best hifi home cinema money can buy from krell westlake audio sim2 smX bowers and wilkins ct800s thor's hammer sub things that you have just read about!


----------

